# fancy an indian?



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Or a curry maybe?


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it next door to Wan Ki Longs chinese restuarant near Denia :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

That's not very welcoming - is it?


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

I have drunk in the Bolox Bar in morocco , sorry but can't seem to upload a picture


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Or a curry maybe?


 :roll: :roll: :roll: 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Some motorhomers prefer the 'hand'ier fast food option....


----------

